# Velocity Tandem wheelset?



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello all- I am fairly new to the tandem scene, and am looking to upgrade from the rim brake wheel set on my 26" Cannondale to a disc brake set. I am part of a team that recently won a race, and the prize was a screaming deal on any set of Velocity wheels. I noticed they had a set of 40 hole tandem hubs plus a variety of 26" disc wheels. Does anyone have any real-world experience with these? I am more concerned about the hubs (free hub durability, points of engagement) than the rims, as I could not find out much about them. Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

What sort of use are you looking at on the tandem? Racing that as well, recreational single track, fire roads only, team weight, etc.? Has impact on the need for a beefier rear hub. For some teams it isn't a concern, for others (like us), it is the defining component.

Haven't read much about their hub here on MTBR/Tandems.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Good points. Mostly fire roads, dirt roads, two track and mellow single track. We are around 300-310. I am a "hub snob", and have fat bikes with Hope, Hadley and King rear hubs, so the Velocity hubs (at least the rear) seem very average, unless somebody else can refute this.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Velocity tandem hubs are made by Chosen, out of Taiwan. They are very good hubs, but the key to tandem survivability is the pawl spring; a weak spring will make the hub fail very quickly. A stiffer spring will provide good performance. Best way to tell? Turn the cassette body and listen/feel; if the clicks are loud and feel clear, it's probably got the stiffer spring. If it's quiet and feels a little less "fuzzy", its' the weak spring. Replacement stiffer springs (it's actually a little bent piece of wire) are apparently made of unobtanium and cannot be sourced here on Earth.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

unobtainium... love it alex!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

deuxdiesel said:


> Good points. Mostly fire roads, dirt roads, two track and mellow single track. We are around 300-310. I am a "hub snob", and have *fat bikes with Hope, Hadley and King rear hubs*, so the Velocity hubs (at least the rear) seem very average, unless somebody else can refute this.


*Fat bikes with a King rear hub?* I like the sound of that! :thumbsup:

Is it an offset frame? or are they making 170mm or 190mm hubs now?


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

My wife, daughter and I each have Pugsleys that I built, and we have 1 CK, 2 Hope and 1 Hadley rear wheels. Honestly, the CK has needed the most adjustment and maintenance, the Hadley the least. All are 135 offset. I do have a 170 rear fat bike as well, and use the Hope (Fatsno) for that.


----------

